# Assistance requested for tattoo design ((Update - Artwork Finalized))



## brighterisbetter (Jul 13, 2009)

Okay so I'm interested in getting a tattoo and have absolutely no artistic ability whatsoever . I've got several already that all have intrinsic meaning to me (the only legitimate basis for getting any sort of tattoo in my opinion), and now I want another. I'm thinking of getting some type flashlight put on my hip just below my waistline on my right leg that will be reminiscent of the ultimate EDC; the McGizmo PD-S. Your thoughts or suggestions on the matter are appreciated but if you are against tattoos and intend to be rude about it, please keep those thoughts to yourself, or PM me instead.

It's either gonna be something small (< 6" on leg) or something quite large (chestpiece). I've wanted a chestpiece for some time now but could never fully commit to any particular design. Any good chestpiece has to be something that you can build on later, and also bold/unique enough to stand on its own. If I opt for the chestpiece I'd like something incorporating the Spartan helmet from the movie '300' as well as one of McGizmo's offerings; preferably the PD-S or perhaps the LS27. If you consider yourself to be skillful in creating a design for me then feel free to submit your rendition of what I'm after. I can make it worth your time but I'm not Fort Knox either . Let the discussion begin .


----------



## Ctrain (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*

Hey, I'm a Graphic Designer with a love for tattoos... I can't promise anything but if I get some time I'll have a play around with the idea... I think most ppl will think a flashlight as a tattoo? Wtf??? But I think if you go for the old school look it could come up trumps! Anyways... Like I said... Can't promise anything But I'll see what I can do!


----------



## arowana (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*

I'll like to give it a shot too (no promises as well because it really depends on whether I get inspiration). What type of tattoos do you have on you? If possible I'll like to create something that wouldn't look out of place beside your existing ones..


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*

Thanks so far for the feedback :thumbsup:. Here's all the tatts I have at the moment. Sorry for crappy pics, took them by myself this morning at work. Everything I've ever got has been on my legs. A little bit of latin and italian text with greek lettering also. Nothing on upper body whatsoever yet.

Right Leg

Left Leg


----------



## bullfrog (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*

*brighterisbetter*: very cool thread and awesome idea - look forward to following this one and seeing the final results down the road!!!

Been thinking of getting a tattoo for years but, like yourself, just cant find a design I like... the one topic I have considered the most, like yourself again (great minds...), is one related to Sparta and more specifically Thermopylae (I'm a ridiculous classical history/archaeology buff as this was my under-grad & grad focus [though I'm now in the financial arena]).

In my opinion, simply put, this was one of the most historically significant events in our history as it essentially preserved the practice of democracy, indirectly, through the Spartans giving the Athenians enough time (by stalling the Persians and sacrificing their own lives in the process) to abandon Athens in safety before its destruction... OK. I'll stop now :tinfoil:

I considered the words "molon labe" in ancient Greek (and possibly the spartan helmet) though, today I think it may have too much US military connection and lost some of its historically significant aura...

As you probably know, "molon labe" was the supposed Spartan response when asked to surrender their weapons to the Persians. It is roughly translated to "you can come and take them (the Spartans referring to their weapons) after you have killed us," with the Spartans believing that they will in-fact be killed by the Persians. Maybe the artist can incorporate "molon labe" scripted around a PD-S picture directing the meaning of the phase to the light as opposed to a weapon...? Just a thought from your post...

Anyway, best of luck (sorry for rambling)!!!


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*

Very informative post bullfrog so thanks for sharing.  I too am a history buff but didn't really become so until after college. Originally I had wanted to also incorporate into the tattoo some bits of the Gadsden flag, but refrained for a couple of reasons. First, I'm not currently nor have I ever been a member of the military, and the Gadsden flag was an early motto flag for the Marine Corps. Second, I don't want my tattoos to be construed as 'anti-government' or 'anarchist' should the Gadsden flag be one day used as a propaganda tool signifying allegiance to any certain group. Third, I don't want the tattoo too cluttered with similar sentimentalities from different eras. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## tx101 (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*

 .... Ouch, Bruce

the tat you have on your achilles tendon looks PAINFUL.

Have you considered a back piece instead of the chest ?
I think back pieces look so much better ... no interruptions with
pure skin 

I hope reading this thread is not going to encourage me
to add more tattoos to myself


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*



tx101 said:


> I hope reading this thread is not going to encourage me
> to add more tattoos to myself


Go for it Wai.  I always say do what makes you happy.

Yeah the tendon ones weren't too pleasant :mecry: but I hear that's far less painful than the ribcage :green:.

As for a backpiece, I agree that they're super cool but my brother already has one and I don't want it to be perceived that I was trying to emulate him whatsoever. Plus, I've got a bit more back hair than I'd care to admit :laughing:.

In case anyone is curious, the right leg says "Post Hoc, Ergo, Propter Hoc" translated means "After This, Therefore, Because of This". Sort of in line with 'you reap what you sow' and the inevitability of consequences for actions. Reminds me to try to live a morally sound lifestyle. The left leg says "Uva Uvam Vivendo Varia Fit" very loosely translated means "The Growing Vine becomes the Learning Vine", or as I like to think of it, 'The individual becomes part of the group through shared experience". It was taken from the Lonesome Dove tv mini-series that was my father's favorite show before he died. The Italian at the bottom is "Paradiso Perduto" or "Paradise Lost". And the greek lettering is "Phi Phi Kappa Alpha" - my fraternity motto. All my tattoos also have other personal implications to aspects of my life.


----------



## Metatron (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*

hmm, perhaps the ultimate EDC scurrying down a rat hole, to depict the sorrow of having ur hard earned cash disappearing down the proverbial... the "flashaholic lament'


----------



## snailmeat (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*

I think you should go for a line drawing, like blue prints or CAD drawings or something. It could even be an exploded view of the flashlight. That would match your existing artwork.

You can see my ink here:
www.myspace.com/snailmeat


----------



## blasterman (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*

Symbol for quantum energy (light) in the form of a tribal.

Just a thought.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*



snailmeat said:


> I think you should go for a line drawing, like blue prints or CAD drawings or something. It could even be an exploded view of the flashlight. That would match your existing artwork.
> 
> You can see my ink here:
> www.myspace.com/snailmeat


Interesting.....very interesting  Thanks for sharing. I couldn't view your pics as I'm not a MySpace user but your profile pic looked great.


blasterman said:


> Symbol for quantum energy (light) in the form of a tribal.


That sounds kinda cool. I did a quick google search but wasn't exactly sure what I was looking for. To be honest, I'm not against them really but I'm just not a big fan of tribals. They look cool on some people just not on me.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*

:bump: for any progress?


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*

I'm thinking something only a flashaholic would recognize - kind of your gang sign. :laughing: Maybe:

_*McGizmo Ti*_

or 

_*"Mama don't love incans"*_


----------



## Patriot (Jul 27, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*



arewethereyetdad said:


> I'm thinking something only a flashaholic would recognize -
> 
> _*"Mama don't love incans"*_





Haha!!! That's very funny... :twothumbs


----------



## Tempest UK (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*

Why don't you get the artist who will be doing the tattoo to help you with the design? I'm sure the end result will be better if you work from start to finish with the man/woman that will be putting it on your skin.

That's what I would do, at least 

Regards,
Tempest


----------



## tx101 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*

Have the inside of your navel tattooed with GITD ink, then have a tattoo of a 
SF M6 aimed at your navel ...... just JKing of course


----------



## Ctrain (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*

Hey brighterisbetter, can you shoot me thru your email and I'll send you a pic! I'l on my bberry so I can't post images... Cheers Clint [email protected]


----------



## chimo (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*

Here's some help in deciding where to place it. 




By chimo


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*

chimo, that's a funny image :laughing:

Here's a rough sketch of artwork submitted by Ctrain that I'm posting here with his permission. I adjusted the exposure and color just a bit so that it would show up better for others to see. The ribbon/banner has yet to be filled with text; and I'm still mulling over what that will be exactly though I do have some ideas.


----------



## bullfrog (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*



brighterisbetter said:


> chimo, that's a funny image :laughing:
> 
> Here's a rough sketch of artwork submitted by Ctrain that I'm posting here with his permission. I adjusted the exposure and color just a bit so that it would show up better for others to see. The ribbon/banner has yet to be filled with text; and I'm still mulling over what that will be exactly though I do have some ideas.



That_is_AWESOME!!!! I think its classy and sharp looking!

@*Ctrain*, you are very talented - nice work!  :thumbsup:

@*brighterisbetter* - so you gonna do it??? 

:rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock::rock:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 29, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*

Posted by McGizmo himself:





Your screen name goes on the battery.


----------



## gsxrac (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*

So if I get a McGizmo tattoo'd on my body do I get a complimentary McGizmo light? Hmm this could be great advertising at the beach plus the only way I could ever afford to own a McGizmo! Totally kidding, well at least mostly. I really wont ever be able to afford a McGizmo. BUT I would also suggest a McGizmo or a Surefire M6 since those are probably the two most recognized lights to a flashaholic. Or you could get a [email protected] :green::green::green:


----------



## brighterisbetter (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*



gsxrac said:


> So if I get a McGizmo tattoo'd on my body do I get a complimentary McGizmo light?


Wouldn't that be nice 



gsxrac said:


> you could get a [email protected] :green::green::green:




Sgt.LED, I thought about that very image prior to starting this thread but decided against it for two reasons: (1) imagine the colors bleeding together as you get older, it would have to be HUGE to have any flashlight resemblance in 20 years, and (2) I prefer the old-school look of what CTrain demonstrated.


----------



## Scotty007 (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*



chimo said:


> Here's some help in deciding where to place it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

...I have no words to describe how GREAT that is....well i do, but i rather not get banned from CPF! :naughty:


----------



## M I K (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*

Hey, you could have the artist paint up your whole forearm to look like a big flashlight. All the way arround like you have your arm in a cylinder. You could put the bezel forward towards your hand, that way when you spread your hand out with your fingers spread it would look like the light's beam. And you could push a finger from your other hand into your forearm like you are hitting the switch and open your hand at the same time like it came on.


----------



## Patriot (Jul 31, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*



brighterisbetter said:


>





***Shown Actual Size***





:nana:


----------



## Ctrain (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*

I've tweaked it a little... i was liking the old school feel


----------



## gsxrac (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*

Ctrain that looks awesome!


----------



## Chrontius (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*

So did this happen yet?


----------



## brighterisbetter (Aug 12, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*

Not yet. I have full intention of going through with it but am awaiting the final rendered artwork from CTrain at which time I'll pay him for the effort. Then it's off to the parlor I go.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Aug 29, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*



brighterisbetter said:


> am awaiting the final rendered artwork from CTrain



1. artwork received
2. paypal sent
3. appointment scheduled


I realize the Bible verse may offend some of you but I don't care, it's my tattoo :nana:
To those that don't already know, John Chapter 8 Verse 12 reads (New King James Version): 
*“I am the light of the world. He who follows Me shall not walk in darkness, but have the light of life.”*


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 29, 2009)

Bruce, I think it's wonderful. Very nice! What about the ribbon - slitted or straight?


----------



## Patriot (Sep 4, 2009)

Bruce, I think the overall design and scripture are great! I'm not a tattoo guy myself but it I was I'd use this. "Props" to CTrain. :twothumbs

If nothing else it make one heck of a cool avatar as you're using it. 




Paul


----------



## lavalight (Sep 18, 2009)

That's Awesome Bruce,I'm digging that scripture:thumbsup:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Any skillful artists/illustrators out there? - assistance requested for tattoo de*



brighterisbetter said:


> 1. artwork received
> 2. paypal sent
> 3. appointment scheduled



Dude, bruce, lets see pics!!! Bad arse tat man!

If you get a McGizmo tatted on you, you ARE the man, period. :twothumbs


----------



## snailmeat (Nov 9, 2009)

Have you gotten the tattoo? I recently got a tattoo that hinted at my flasholism, will post a pic when everything is healed up....


----------



## The Mad Scotsman (Nov 9, 2009)

Hopefully the tattoo artist laughed at him real hard then talked him out of it. A tattoo of a flashlight? I only say this because I care about my fellow Christians.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 9, 2009)

The Mad Scotsman said:


> Hopefully the tattoo artist laughed at him real hard then talked him out of it. A tattoo of a flashlight? I only say this because I care about my fellow Christians.



Who are you to laugh at and judge a man about a tatoo? Bruce is a well respected CPFer who loves the hobby. People get tats that have to do with stuff that is important to them, the hell with what anyone thinks. 

Better than getting a devil or a bloody skull or even a pot leaf tatoo. 

Tatoos dont make someone any less Christian. :devil:


----------



## dcycleman (Nov 9, 2009)

yeah, what would be socialy acceptable? A tribal armband? I think its awesome when people get ink that actually has some connection with their life. I say go for it, and to hell with the haters


----------



## csshih (Nov 9, 2009)

dcycleman said:


> I say go for it, and to hell with the haters


lovecpf


----------



## The Mad Scotsman (Nov 9, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Who are you to laugh at and judge a man about a tatoo? Bruce is a well respected CPFer who loves the hobby. People get tats that have to do with stuff that is important to them, the hell with what anyone thinks.
> 
> Better than getting a devil or a bloody skull or even a pot leaf tatoo.
> 
> Tatoos dont make someone any less Christian. :devil:



I have no problem with tattoos; I even have a "You'll never get a job that pays taxes" tattoo. There are valid arguments on both sides concerning whether or not it is ok for a Christian to get tattoos.

I just think that a tattoo of a flashlight is super cheesy, right up there with skulls and pot leafs. 

You guys can blow sunshine up each others butts all you want but I intend to let the guy know that there are people out there that will laugh at him. If he doesn't care then good for him, but I think he does care.

I'm sorry that you all think a dissenting opinion given frankly is tantamount to trolling.


----------



## brighterisbetter (Nov 9, 2009)

The Mad Scotsman said:


> I'm sorry that you all think a dissenting opinion given frankly is tantamount to trolling.


I don't think that at all. That's one of the great foundations of America - "Scotsman" - the freedom of speech. I welcome dissent when it is applicable. In this case, sure, I can see where your opinion could or could not be validated. But where I do think you err is when you bring the Christian/tattoo debate into a thread. This topic is more reserved for the Underground, so if you continue to tread that line, please move the discussion to that specific area of CPF and let's leave what's been said said.

Back on topic, I've always felt that any tattoo a person gets should have intrinsic meaning in that person's life - in one way or another - whether good or bad. The worst possible rationale for getting any sort of permanent markings/branding/inking/whatever on your body is because it's the trendy thing to do. I don't dislike armbands, nor do I particularly hate tramp-stamps (I know....bad phrasing ), but I think a terrible reason for getting one is "because everyone else is getting one too". To me, that's just infantile and immature to say the least. Do it for your own reasons or don't do it.

If someone laughs at me for having a particular tattoo or marking on my body, so be it. I've never EVER been the type of person who does something for the sole purpose of seeking another's approval. My tattoo's are "for me"...plain and simple. If you don't like them, that's cool. If you do, that's cool too. Bottom line is this: I love God, am a follower of Christ, and don't mind displaying a part of scripture permanently on my body which affirms what I believe in. The flashlight illustration just so happens to fit the particular verse well in my opinion, and I've enjoyed becoming a part of this community of believers and non-believers alike. Strange as it may sound, CPF is kind of like a second family to me. Your relatively low post count signifies the disconnect from this wonderful experience. I hope you stick around long enough to build the relationships I have. I've met some great people here and I've also unfortunately met a few bad eggs. But for the most part it's an honest bunch who happen to share in enjoying a nice break from reality - collecting/using/modifying flashlights. I'm proud to be a part of that group and it's been a positive experience in my life.

So by that description, I think the tattoo is justifiable since it has intrinsic value to me. YMMV


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Nov 9, 2009)

I would like to blow smoke up all your butts and say that, Bruce, everything you said is right on. :twothumbs However, it really does behoove you now to at least _*own*_ a McGizmo PD.   :nana:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 9, 2009)

Yeah Bruce, maybe it should be a *Brinkmann Maxfire LX *instead of the McGizmo! :laughing:


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Nov 9, 2009)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Yeah Bruce, maybe it should be a *Brinkmann Maxfire LX *instead of the McGizmo! :laughing:



Ooooh, the *LX* version, even! :laughing: What would we have without our CPF buds!  lovecpf


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Nov 9, 2009)

brighterisbetter, good post. Enough said about that.

Bill


----------



## The Mad Scotsman (Nov 9, 2009)

brighterisbetter said:


> I don't think that at all. That's one of the great foundations of America - "Scotsman" - the freedom of speech. I welcome dissent when it is applicable. In this case, sure, I can see where your opinion could or could not be validated. _*But where I do think you err is when you bring the Christian/tattoo debate into a thread.*_ This topic is more reserved for the Underground, so if you continue to tread that line, please move the discussion to that specific area of CPF and let's leave what's been said said.
> 
> Back on topic, I've always felt that any tattoo a person gets should have intrinsic meaning in that person's life - in one way or another - whether good or bad. The worst possible rationale for getting any sort of permanent markings/branding/inking/whatever on your body is because it's the trendy thing to do. I don't dislike armbands, nor do I particularly hate tramp-stamps (I know....bad phrasing ), but I think a terrible reason for getting one is "because everyone else is getting one too". To me, that's just infantile and immature to say the least. Do it for your own reasons or don't do it.
> 
> ...



I didn't bring the Christian/tattoo debate in here. I think some assumed I was because I mentioned I was a Christian. I only mentioned I was a Christian to say that as one Christian to another I care enough about you to say something other than what you might want to hear. Some people appreciate the truth; I know I do. Anyway, enjoy your tattoo.

For what it's worth, I have 3 tattoos. None of them have any significance other than the fact that I thought they looked cool at the time and I most certainly did not get them "for myself", whatever that means. I totally got them to be a rebel and look cool. I don't believe anyone gets tattooed for any other reason.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 10, 2009)

Why would someone get a portrait of a deceased family member or friend??

To be _cool_? :shrug:


----------



## The Mad Scotsman (Nov 10, 2009)

DimeRazorback said:


> Why would someone get a portrait of a deceased family member or friend??
> 
> To be _cool_? :shrug:



I'll answer your question with another question. Why not keep a photo of your deceased love one in your wallet instead. Why put their picture on your arm? Don't get me wrong, I think a tattoo of a loved one is a great idea but why would we do that rather than just keep a photo?


----------



## DimeRazorback (Nov 10, 2009)

The answer.

It is a purely subjective opinion/decision.

Therefore, brighterisbetter is not in the _wrong_ for wanting a flashlight tattoo, and you are not in the wrong for getting tattoos to be _cool_.

But I tell you what. I plan on getting tattoos in the future, and they will be *for me*. In places that will only be visible, at the least opportunities.
Upper thigh, upper arm/shoulder etc.
I will show them to people who are interested, but keep them too myself as _my_ little piece of personal artwork/uniqueness.

You may feel that no one gets tattoos for any other reason than too be cool, and that is fine!
That is your subjective opinion, but there is no need to come into a thread requiring assistance and say so.

Also I forgot to add.
A person may wish to get a tattoo of a loved one to _feel some of the pain_ that they may have gone through.
Or experience a more emotional connections with the image.


----------

